# Which Kibble do you prefer/use?



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Please vote now! I always see different threads where one is preferred over the other, lets get a poll out there!

If "Other" please comment what it is!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

None of the above. Farmina--if I had to choose from those choices it would be Fromm.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fromm


----------



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Fromm


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah About 2 years ago there was a huge thread on this subject with loads of comments, these were the 4 most mentioned.

I've been using the royal canin with Wolf but yesturday people were talking about Fromm. After some intense research, I went online and ordered some which will be arriving tomorrow! I'm gonna slowely switch wolf over too it and see how he does. All the same, I wanted to see what the majority of people are using!

Please keep voting!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I voted Fromm even if I don't feed it now, we used to. Because of Titan's allergies we had a move away but I would recommend it to anyone. Right now we feed Canine Caviar.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

None of the above. I feed mine Natural Balance kibble and meat rolls Lamb and Rice.


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

if "Other" Please reply what it is!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

None of the above, I feed Orijen, Farmina,Grandma Lucy's and Sojos


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Fromm


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Out of the above? Fromm. I avoid Diamond and all of their other dog/cat food brands like the plague. lol.

Otherwise, I've had lots of good experience with Acana and Orijen as well.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

My puppy is eating Fromm large breed puppy, but my older ones are on Earthborn and have done really well on it. Plus it hasn't had any recalls which is important to me. I believe their ingredients are sourced from the USA as well.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Bramble said:


> My puppy is eating Fromm large breed puppy, but my older ones are on Earthborn and have done really well on it. Plus it hasn't had any recalls which is important to me. I believe their ingredients are sourced from the USA as well.


I just started Finn on Earthborn tonight.
I checked it out on, Dog Food Advisor.com. 
It seems like a very reliable site. They rate each brand and tell what's good and not so good about each food. They list the ingredients and highlight in Red the ingredients that are not good for dogs.

My nephew recommended Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Great Plains Feast. 
It's what he feeds his GSD. It's a dry food.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Red Paw - 32K or 38K

My dogs would go through a $100 bag of Taste of the Wild or Orijen every 10 days before I found Red Paw, and that's only feeding one meal/day (I feed Raw the other meal).

I feed Red Paw (as an addition to my raw diet and for travel) because it keeps my dogs in really good shape maintaining wise and helps me put weight on the hard keepers  It got to the point where I couldn't add enough raw fat into my dogs diet to put weight on without causing digestive upset. So this is my compromise!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

All of my animals eat Fromm.


----------



## acacia (Jun 15, 2015)

I wanted to feed Amina Fromm, but she wouldn't eat it. Now I feed her 4Health.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Nobody picks Blue Buffalo?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Acana Singles


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks like Fromm seems to be the preferred. Taking into acount all the "other's" which seemed to be split among multiple different foods so far. All in all it still looks like Fromm is most used by us at the moment. 

If you haven't voted yet, please do!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Fromm Gold LBP, and will be transitioning to a Fromm adult food soon.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried Blue Buffalo. Jasira ( who is a food hound) quit eating and Xerxes got sick on it.


----------



## Austin R. (Aug 3, 2015)

Pedigree large dog


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Austin R. said:


> Pedigree large dog


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie eats Acana Regional Red. Bruno eats Fromm Salmon Tunalini.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Orijen 6 fish


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Blondi's Revenge said:


> Nobody picks Blue Buffalo?


We tried BB years ago for Roxy and she threw up every day she ate it. She eats Earthborn Holistic Great Plains Feast now and does well. We just switched Bash to raw and are planning on switching Roxy to raw, as well (as long as she tolerates it/will eat the raw food... she's picky).

Apparently Blue Buffalo has been less than truthful about their ingredients... They have a few lawsuits against them right now.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Nikitta said:


> I tried Blue Buffalo. Jasira ( who is a food hound) quit eating and Xerxes got sick on it.


I tried it with Ruger as well. He stopped eating also, and since he was an always-hungry puppy that needed nutrients, we switched over to Fromm. 

The Boston was eating BB for awhile, and the cats still do. But either of them will eat everything and anything.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Blondi's Revenge said:


> Nobody picks Blue Buffalo?


Blue Buffalo is known for making GSDs sick. Some dogs are fine with it - Butters was on their salmon formula for a month and she was a-okay - but I stopped when I read about Diamond's (they own Blue Buffalo and various other dog food brands) laundry list of recalls.


----------



## Austin R. (Aug 3, 2015)

Blondi's Revenge said:


> Austin R. said:
> 
> 
> > Pedigree large dog


 Hey he's an extremely picky eater that's the only thing if been able to get him to eat if tried pretty much all of the majors including the four on the list and so I figured something has to b better than nothing


----------



## Dallas_Duke (Jul 24, 2015)

Acana or Orijen. Hands down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahayla26 (Jun 30, 2015)

Orijen or Farmina but out of those Fromm


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dr. Tim's Momentum, Canidae ALS and Kirkland, depending on the dog


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Tractor Supply Company's 4Health Grain-free, usually. It earns a decent rating on Dog Food Advisor Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor, my dogs like it, and I can afford to feed it. I've tried other high-end and "super premium" foods, and have had issues with all the ones I've tried. 

Kibble makes up 50 to 75% of their diet, and the other part is raw. The ratio of raw to kibble depends on how diligent I am about getting stuff out of the freezer.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> We tried BB years ago for Roxy and she threw up every day she ate it. She eats Earthborn Holistic Great Plains Feast now and does well. We just switched Bash to raw and are planning on switching Roxy to raw, as well (as long as she tolerates it/will eat the raw food... she's picky).
> 
> *Apparently Blue Buffalo has been less than truthful about their ingredients... They have a few lawsuits against them right now.*


That's interesting . . how can something like that be determined?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Blondi's Revenge said:


> That's interesting . . how can something like that be determined?


Ugh, I just typed out a really long response, then my browser quit and now it's gone. Basically, Nestle Purina is suing them for false advertising because they claimed their food didn't contain by-products, and Nestle Purina tested their food and found it did contain by-products. Blue Buffalo finally admitted that one of their suppliers sold them "mislabeled" ingredients, and that caused them to use chicken by-product meal.

Here's a link to one of the many articles about this. http://poisonedpets.com/blue-buffal...wsuits-based-on-deceptive-advertising-claims/


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Annnnd that link doesn't work because it had a swear word in it which this site asterisked out. It is just not my night! Here's another article... Purina Vs. Blue Buffalo Lawsuit: Blue Admits Pet Food Contains Chicken, Poultry Byproduct


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Ugh, I just typed out a really long response, then my browser quit and now it's gone.


If you use Fire Fox or Chrome...Add this add-on:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...covery/loljledaigphbcpfhfmgopdkppkifgno?hl=en

I have been using it for years!

Highly recommended as they say. 

Oh I feed this...not on the poll though:
http://www.countrymax.com/Victor-Performance-Formula-with-Glucomsamine-Chondroitin-40-Pounds/


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> If you use Fire Fox or Chrome...Add this add-on:
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...covery/loljledaigphbcpfhfmgopdkppkifgno?hl=en
> 
> ...


Thanks Chip, but I'm using Safari on an iPad... Sometimes it just doesn't want to work for me after I install the system upgrades. Not usually a big deal.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We feed Farmina. Tried a lot of others, including home cooked, but Farmina is working very well for us. 

Something I never expected is that our 5, almost 6 year old, is not eating his own poop anymore. He's done that since he was a pup and we have tried everything we could think of to get him to stop. 

After a few months on Farmina, he's no longer interested. I can't swear that the food is the reason, but I'm not planning to change it and find out.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Thanks Chip, but I'm using Safari on an iPad... Sometimes it just doesn't want to work for me after I install the system upgrades. Not usually a big deal.


Awww....Apple!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I feed Victor


----------



## Horses272 (Jun 15, 2015)

Merrick


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Orijen 6 fish


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Agreed with Orijen 6 Fish, only dry my pup will eat now, although I don't like the smell, he doesn't seem to mind, lol


----------



## Iowafisher (Sep 8, 2015)

Is blue buffalo no good


----------



## Ellie&Indy (Sep 8, 2015)

*Hill's Healthy Advantage*

My 11 week old purebred is on Hill's Healthy Advantage Large Breed Puppy. Blue Buffalo and all of it's brands will never once touch my dog's tongue. The past 10 severe urinary blockages that the vet clinic I work at have seen were ALL switched to Blue within the past month. It's seriously bad news. I've seen more recalls and more sickness in both dogs and cats from Blue than any other manufacturer. If he wasn't on Hill's he'd be on Royal Canin.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Out of those choices I'd only feed Fromm. Normally I feed raw but my freezer died so I've had to go back to kibble until I can get a new one. My male GSD is allergic to grains, potatoes and chicken so that cuts out most kibbles. He does best on Orijen six fish but because of cost I'm feeding Victor Yukon right now and he's doing fabulous on it, after this bag is gone I'm moving them to Horizon Legacy. I still give some raw meaty bones(cram as much raw as I can that will fit in my current tiny freezer) and also give fish oil, raw eggs and rotate between a few supplements. We will go back to raw though as his coat and poops are amazing on it.


----------

